# stanza motor swap?



## ifyouwantto (Oct 13, 2005)

does anybody know if a sr20det from a bluebird, will swap into my 92 stanza?if not from a bluebird than what?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ifyouwantto said:


> does anybody know if a sr20det from a bluebird, will swap into my 92 stanza?if not from a bluebird than what?


search the forums for sr20 swap...regardless of make the swap is the same idea that you have to do custom mounts and what not.


----------

